# Polishing a TT by hand



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried it? Is the paint too hard to get a half decent result?


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

i polish mine by hand all the time  comes up lovely


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have some light swirl marks I'm looking to get rid of before glazing and waxing


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

She's pretty shiny


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

You can purchase proper polish hand applicators which are supposed to help and then get on to detailing world and have a look / ask questions about what polish.......autoglym super resin polish is a good one but contains fillers also so swirls will more than likely be masked rather than corrected but its nice and cheap


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)

D4n91 said:


> You can purchase proper polish hand applicators which are supposed to help and then get on to detailing world and have a look / ask questions about what polish.......autoglym super resin polish is a good one but contains fillers also so swirls will more than likely be masked rather than corrected but its nice and cheap


Yes, double sided tri-foam polishing pads are excellent.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've got a DA polisher for sale in the sales section if you want to do it properly!


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

No cash for a DA at the moment, trying to get the money together for some new tyres 

Although I certainly intend on buying one, I'm not doing that by hand again, lol


----------

